
Show HN: Next Generation New Products Tryout Platform - raullen
Vitamart (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vitamart.io&#x2F;) is the next generation new product tryout platform in North American. It offers hundreds of new products that can be purchased on Amazon FOR FREE, and if the user likes and keeps the product, the expense will be reimbursed.<p>Please dogfood and post your feedback below. Thx.
======
tastroder
> and if the user likes and keeps the product, the expense will be reimbursed.

Where is the catch? Is this an elaborate scheme to get around the terms of
service violation that would be a straight up "review us and you get paid"
with a weird cryptocurrency? Your home page doesn't show any particular "new
product" things that I can see, it looks like my aliexpress feed.

